# What's a really cool plant that grows really fast?



## iViziiFy (Jul 10, 2012)

I would like to know what's a really cool aquatic play that grows really fast. It doesn't have to be any specific lightning but I will just say lowlighting. Can someone help me out?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't think anything grows super fast like crazy but I think the fastest plants I have is java moss and the bulbs from Walmart worked out pretty good for me


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Try anacharis, hornwort, water sprite, and water wisteria. They are the fastest growing species I have ever experienced. The grow with literally no effort.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I have some java fern that grows pretty fast in my betta tank, but I have 3wpg, co2, and fertelizer so I think that affected the growth rate a bit


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

almost all Aponogeton species such as crispus , indulatus , ulvaceus , or boivianus..even madagascarensis....

madagascarensis at 3 months from bare bulb..


















ulvaceus at 3 months from bare bulb..










boivianus at 3 weeks from bare bulb grown outside in a tub..










ulvaceus is my favorite..i consider it to be the most beautiful and graceful aquatic plant i have ever seen....
then the madagascarensis...they are really amazing..but they prefer slightly lower temps....

the main thing is that these plant really need deep tanks...some of them can reach 4 feet tall..


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

John, I'm telling you move to Wisconsin by me so I can live in your fish room lol. I'd have so much fun in there. That's a great looking plant btw. Since I took your advise on mg my plants hav been doing well


----------



## airickj (Jul 22, 2012)

Try buying a bulb pack from petco, petsmart, walmart or the like. Four of the plants I got out of six or eight grew. They grew very fast as well, an inch or two every few days.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I think the fastest growing plant I hav besides the java moss would be the Walmart bulbs and Lilly pads. I'll be cutting down the Lilly pads for the 2nd time this month. They grow like crazy I try to keep one Lilly pad in the tank but 4 more have almost reached to the top of the tank this month alone.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

many of the bulbs you get from walmart and others are Aponogetons ; it is just that you never know which ones you are getting...


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I just picked up 3 packages of the bulbs from Walmart last night and put them all over my 10g I'm going to wait and see how many grow. Last time only 2 in a pack grew for me. So I'm hoping to get 4-6 out of the 3 packs to grow for me.


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

Ohh man... I have got to buy some A. _ulvaceus_ from you, if you would sell me some bulbs... They are so easy to grow, and yet no one down here ever has them, I don't why. All the ones I find in fish stores are just not ultra healthy, and I am so picky with the fresh water plants I choose to put in my tanks.

If these plants were already mentioned sorry, I'm just going off what I know not what I just read lol.. Here is a Genus list that I know well, hope it helps:



*Ceratophyllum* - Medium / lower light, super fast growing

*Ceratopteris* - Medium light

*Echinoindorus* - Medium light, and can be a fast grower E. _bleheri _is one of the fastest I would have to say in a " lower " light range.

*Hydrocotyle corymbosa* - Medium or higher

*Hygrophila* - One of your best bets for low light / fast growing

*Rotala rotundifolia* - If you can find it, I have had good sucess growing this in low light.

*Vallsneria* - Low light, faster growing plants

FAST growing with plants is relative haha. It helps if you have at least a little CO2 boost. Doesn't have to be a lot, you can also make a DIY CO2 out of a 2 litter bottle, water, yest, and sugar. A little extra nitrogen always helps too. Plants need their basic nutrients to grow ( NPK ) with other supplication for certain things. If you only have a few plants in your tank, you should be ok, but don't expect even the faster growing ones to go crazy.


----------

